# New build (Canfield)



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

It was tough to part with my Blindside, but I needed something a bit more versatile and smaller, and I know I will enjoy this build. All parts are on order and will arrive early this week, frame is slated to be released mid April, so should have it all built within a month. :thumbsup: I was going to order a 66 ATA, but after reading about all the issues with it, decided to go w/ the coil, less chance of a problem, means more riding time. 

Frame: Canfield Can Diggle
Shock: DHX 5.0
Fork: 08 Marzocchi 66 RC3
Headset: Chris King Devolution
Stem: Easton Havoc DH
Bars: Easton Havoc DH
Brakes: Codes (8" F+R)
Shifters: X.0
Rear derailleur: X.9
Front Derailleur: XT
Cranks: XT or Saint
Chain Guide: Blackspire Dewlie C4 (all my distributors were out of the DRS)
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Fizik Gobi Ti
Wheels: Hope Pro II/Syncros DPS32/DT Swiss Competition/DT ProLock nipples
Tires: Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4 (for local stuff)/Specialized Pinner Pro (resort riding)
Cassette: SRAM PG990
Chain: XTR

Now I just have to wait :madman:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAHHHHH! Im awaiting my Jedi: The waiting SUCKS... Im in the same boat.

Not hijacking your thread, this is now the official "waiting for my Canfield and heres my build thread." 
Jedi Large
888 WC
I9 wheels (swapping to either mavic 721 hoops or dt 5.1's dropen 380g's on bike)
Ti king headset
Twenty6 pedals (ti spindles)
Hopey damper
xtr cassette
XO rear der and shifter
Pro taper bars
AVY DHS shock
DB integrated stem
Formula biancos (have formula Ones on order as well)
SDG I beam and I fly saddle
E-13 LG1 guide

Basically everything on my F1 now, unless I load some of this to my 08 fly coming in and buy new (still the same) for the JEDI.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

MattP. said:


> It was tough to part with my Blindside, but I needed something a bit more versatile and smaller, and I know I will enjoy this build. All parts are on order and will arrive early this week, frame is slated to be released mid April, so should have it all built within a month. :thumbsup: I was going to order a 66 ATA, but after reading about all the issues with it, decided to go w/ the coil, less chance of a problem, means more riding time.
> 
> Frame: Canfield Can Diggle
> Shock: DHX 5.0
> ...


You're gonna like the ride, especially if you're looking for a bike you can pedal up and down. The ONE i've been riding around lately has been quite impressive.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> You're gonna like the ride, especially if you're looking for a bike you can pedal up and down. The ONE i've been riding around lately has been quite impressive.


That's exactly what I'm looking for. I wanted to go w/ the ATA cause of the travel adjust, but after reading so many horror stories, I decided to sacrifice that for a fork I know (knock on wood) will be dependable and not need to go in for service after the first ride.

Can you compare the climbing ability to a Nomad or a Blindside?


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

So many super-builds popping up lately. It must be spring...

Very nice build. lookin' forward to the pics.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Karupshun said:


> So many super-builds popping up lately. It must be spring...
> 
> Very nice build. lookin' forward to the pics.


Yes, tis tis the season. The snow is (hopefully) melting, and that means awesome summer riding!


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

MattP. said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for. I wanted to go w/ the ATA cause of the travel adjust, but after reading so many horror stories, I decided to sacrifice that for a fork I know (knock on wood) will be dependable and not need to go in for service after the first ride.
> 
> Can you compare the climbing ability to a Nomad or a Blindside?


It definitly climbs better than the Blindside. It's borderline XC climbing ability. The Nomad I haven't had too too much time on but from memory its on par if not slightly better.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Can't wait to see one of those built up and hear how the ride is. Not that I want to ditch the Balance but I am curious...


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> It definitly climbs better than the Blindside. It's borderline XC climbing ability. The Nomad I haven't had too too much time on but from memory its on par if not slightly better.


Wow, excellent! Better than i had hoped for!


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

you guys are gonna have some sweet bikes cant wait to see the pics


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

without pictures???

without pictures????????????????


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

As soon as the frame is in, itll be built same day.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> without pictures???
> 
> without pictures????????????????


:madman:


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Just weighed a Medium Can-Can with the Fox 5.0 coil and maxle at 8.77 lbs
The Can-Diggle shouldn't be much more.
C2


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

flymybike said:


> Just weighed a Medium Can-Can with the Fox 5.0 coil and maxle at 8.77 lbs
> The Can-Diggle shouldn't be much more.
> C2


Ohh very nice! Still looking at a mid April release?


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

MattP; why did you decide to replace the BS with the Can-Diggle?? is it because the BS more DH oriented than the Can-Diggle that seems to be more an all-around bike?I'm myself torn between a Can-Diggle and a BS right now, but owning a Bottlerocket I tended towards the BS until the Can-Diggle appeared...


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes, we are still looking at a mid April release. These are finished but here is a Can-Can before ano. Finished frame pictures coming in about a week.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

flymybike said:


> Yes, we are still looking at a mid April release. These are finished but here is a Can-Can before ano. Finished frame pictures coming in about a week.


is it going to have that frost look on the sides and the shiney chrome look in the middle too? that would be pimp


----------



## Pinch (Nov 1, 2004)

That is hawt. I would love to test ride a Can Can.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Man I love the Can Can with the straight top tube, glad I suggested it to yous guys. I don't know if it was my crappy photoshop pic in the old thread that had the drawings that made you guys go with the straight TT but I'm glad you did.

Remember LOL.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> is it going to have that frost look on the sides and the shiney chrome look in the middle too? that would be pimp


Looks like it's getting ready to get bead-blasted. Then they'll pull of the white stickers to reveal the shinny design against the bead-blasted area.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Sweet*

Any pictures of the ONE?



flymybike said:


> Yes, we are still looking at a mid April release. These are finished but here is a Can-Can before ano. Finished frame pictures coming in about a week.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

flymybike said:


> Yes, we are still looking at a mid April release. These are finished but here is a Can-Can before ano. Finished frame pictures coming in about a week.


Nice, can't wait too see it built.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Do you have*

a review coming soon?



mtb_biker said:


> You're gonna like the ride, especially if you're looking for a bike you can pedal up and down. The ONE i've been riding around lately has been quite impressive.


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

Im waiting for my Transition Dirtbag Frame. The anticipation is killing me!!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

ammarhio said:


> Im waiting for my *Canfield (the best bikes ever made) F1 *Dirtbag Frame. The anticipation is killing me!!


There I fixed it for you, thought you got lost in the wrong thread, phew that was close. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

ban said:


> MattP; why did you decide to replace the BS with the Can-Diggle?? is it because the BS more DH oriented than the Can-Diggle that seems to be more an all-around bike?I'm myself torn between a Can-Diggle and a BS right now, but owning a Bottlerocket I tended towards the BS until the Can-Diggle appeared...


Exactly, I loved the BS, it's awesome at what it's made for, downhill. If I had the room for a pure DH bike, I wouldn't hesitate to buy the BS again. But I have to condense the stable, and the Can Diggle fits perfect. My new build should come in about 3-4 lbs lighter than my Blindside, without sacrificing anyhting in the durability department. And when you look at the geometries, the Can Diggle has nearly the same geo as the Blindside, when in 8" mode. The BB is a tad higher, which I welcome, the BS had a very low BB.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

clarkgriswald said:


> Any pictures of the ONE?


Here you go.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

ammarhio said:


> Im waiting for my Transition Dirtbag Frame. The anticipation is killing me!!


Huh? :skep:


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm waiting for a Can-Diggle also. Seems like it's taking for-frickin-ever! The anticipation of assembling a new bike both thrills and kills me at the same time.

Chris, crack the whip on those guys! The world awaits...


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Thanks,*

I was hoping Lance had pictures of in-productionframes. I a ONE on order and am getting anxious. Been fondling the new parts and waiting for the frame is slow death.:thumbsup:



rep_1969 said:


> Here you go.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

clarkgriswald said:


> a review coming soon?


Yea we should have some stuff worked up on it in the next few weeks.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

MAttP,
i got a drs in the garage not being used.
You can have it if you want it! Its not new but not busted arse either  
I prefer the blackspire stinger.

Booner


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice Matt, that should be a sick build. Shouldn't have any problem spotting you Bham. You'll have to let me take it for a spin when we run into eachother.


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Does the other half know about the "parts fondling"?? LOL, you will love how well their suspension desgins work-my Balance just plain rocks!!!!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

clarkgriswald said:


> I was hoping Lance had pictures of in-productionframes. I a ONE on order and am getting anxious. Been fondling the new parts and waiting for the frame is slow death.:thumbsup:


How about some link colors to hold you over for a couple more days.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

flymybike said:


> How about some link colors to hold you over for a couple more days.


What do you know, an actual custom selection from a bike company!! Right on Lance.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

boone said:


> MAttP,
> i got a drs in the garage not being used.
> You can have it if you want it! Its not new but not busted arse either
> I prefer the blackspire stinger.
> ...


Boone,

Really appreciate the offer, but I'm gonna give the Blackspire a try, all my e.13s have been excellent, hopefully I will be able to say the same for Blackspire :thumbsup:

Lance, those links look awesome. I got my eyes set on the white, I know, so 2007.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I had some problems getting my DRS to line up properly on the Balance. The lower link was too close to the lower guide so it had to be angled down all the way. I'm running a MRP guide now (same as a stinger) and it's working fine.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Ok.*

That is working. Thanks:thumbsup:



flymybike said:


> How about some link colors to hold you over for a couple more days.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Thanks.*

I needed that. What is that bash guard?

Build to be:

Fork: 36 Van RC2
Shock: Vivid
wheels: Hadley (black) with 5.1d rims
headset: CC 110
Crank:RF Atlas
cassette: SRAM PC990?
BB: Phil Wood external races with PW bearings
Bar: Custom ti from Black Sheep
Seat post/stem: Thomson
Seat:fizzak Gobi
Shifters: X.0
Rear Der: X.9
Fr DER: SRAM
Tire front: Schawble BB
Rear: Kenda BG (2.35)
Brakes: Hope Mono 4's
shifter cables: Clarks comps


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow nice! Any specs/info you have to give out?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

The bash in mtb-biker 's pic is a new MRP 3 ring bash. It attaches to the ISCG tabs as a bash only. A great product to save your expensive cranks and rings. 
The factory was kinda pissed about all the colors but I love it. The more choices the better.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

flymybike said:


> The bash in mtb-biker 's pic is a new MRP 3 ring bash. It attaches to the ISCG tabs as a bash only. A great product to save your expensive cranks and rings.
> The factory was kinda pissed about all the colors but I love it. The more choices the better.


Lance,

Is that the stock gray anodize?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

> How about some link colors to hold you over for a couple more days.


Yea - Sea Foam Green. That is gonna look dope.

Yo what's up LC - - nice powder work. Something for everyone.

The anodizing looks sick.

Damn, time is passing so slow these days...:madman:


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

MattP. said:


> Lance,
> 
> Is that the stock gray anodize?


This is one of the first prototypes. It's a mercury silver liquid paint. To save weight and have a more durable finish, most of the bikes will be ano with laser etch. A few will be custom painted. 
The real ano color is a Gun Barrel Blue Grey.

BigMike, it's been way too long! I think the last time I saw you, you where picking me up off the ground. Ah good times. Do you have any pictures of the dual thumb shifter set up you made? That was one of the coolest shifter ideas I've seen. 
You're CanDiggle with SeaFoam links will look like this Lucky. We only did a few but people loved it. It was the first color to sell out.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

holy crap that lucky is incredibly sexy. must. have. one.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

> BigMike, it's been way too long! I think the last time I saw you, you where picking me up off the ground. Ah good times. Do you have any pictures of the dual thumb shifter set up you made? That was one of the coolest shifter ideas I've seen.


What's up Lance??!!?? It was probably *you* picking *me* up off the ground, are you sure? Yes, good times indeed - and more to come!

Ahh, someone remembers the dual thumbshifter mod. My favorite custom modification personally. The key to this is finding one of the old XTR bar-end shifters. That mounted on the left side w/ one of the paddles cut off (you only need one) a cable ran from that across the stem to a stop mounted on the right side (I used a clamp ring from inside an old twist shifter with a small standoff holding a cable stop with a small piece of V-brake "noodle" to route the cable) from out of the stop the cable ran through a hole drilled in the trigger shifter, with a barrel nut to secure it. So when you thumbed the bar-end shifter, all it did was pull a cable that pulled the trigger. It was a nice setup, each thumb did the shifting (left to upshift, right to downshift) and no more searching for the trigger with your right forefinger (the main reason I did it)
In theory it is very simple actually - the problems are A) finding the bar-end shifter, and B) fabricating the cable stop and clamp for the right side. I don't have any pics that are close up, but I'll make an engineering-style drawing of one for you.



> You're CanDiggle with SeaFoam links will look like this Lucky


Hells yes!!! I can't wait, this bike is gonna be so frickin' dope...


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

This actually was'nt my idea, I just had the sense to see what I was looking at and the ability/desire to apply it to my own rig. I can't remember the guys name (Alex Something?? I think) but he was the Buffalo Composite Designs guy on the NORBA circuit years ago. He had one set up on his bike at Vermont one year (00? 01? a while back)

Here's the basic concept for anyone who'd like to try. Sorry, this drawing is a bit crude:


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Big Mike said:


> This actually was'nt my idea, I just had the sense to see what I was looking at and the ability/desire to apply it to my own rig. I can't remember the guys name (Alex Something?? I think) but he was the Buffalo Composite Designs guy on the NORBA circuit years ago. He had one set up on his bike at Vermont one year (00? 01? a while back)


Alex Morgan.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> Alex Morgan.


There you go - he was one smart guy. He was mounting hubs/derialleurs in the middle of frames and things like that WAY back in the day. An innovative thinker for sure...


----------



## nufenstein (May 18, 2004)

Man, that orange link with last year's orange Z1 would be the sex....


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*Hmm? You Could Be On To Something...!*



nufenstein said:


> Man, that orange link with last year's orange Z1 would be the sex....


Man alot of you guy's have the gift of the queer eye.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Queer eye for the no seat guy!


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

MattP. said:


> Now I just have to wait :madman:


I share your pain, coz I m waiting for my CanDiggle as well....


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone with a frame on order that wants it air shipped- It's only 100.00 extra.
Frames should ship this week or next.
Cheers
C2


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

flymybike said:


> Anyone with a frame on order that wants it air shipped- It's only 100.00 extra.
> Frames should ship this week or next.
> Cheers
> C2


This week!! Damn, my boss needs to sign my damn paycheck!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Weighed the Can-Diggle today- Medium with the maxle on it which is .27 lbs alone.
With the Fox 5.0 at 8.95 lbs!!!!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Pictures!*

Canfield Brothers Can-Diggle


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Nice.*

Not sure anything else needs to be said.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*not that I know that it feels like...*

But you guys have to feel like proud new fathers about now.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

It's always a bit delayed, feeling like that. It usually happens the first time I ride it. Can't wait to get it built up!!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

And the frame envy begins...:yesnod:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh my GOD! I'm putting in my order tonight!

Any idea on an exact ship date for a medium w/ white links?


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

flymybike said:


> Canfield Brothers Can-Diggle


I don't know you guys, but I can feel my bloodstream rushing and my heart start to pounding...


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

Matt -if you don't mind- how tall are you to fit the medium size..? I'm 5'3" short and ordering a small C-D. 
I'm just a bit worry since my AM bike has almost 0.85" longer TT and 0.6" longer front end than a small C-D (and both measurement are less than 0.5" from medium C-D).


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

Holy cow!! Tippin' the scale at under 9 pounds. Oh, yea.

Another day closer...


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

softailteamrider said:


> Matt -if you don't mind- how tall are you to fit the medium size..? I'm 5'3" short and ordering a small C-D.
> I'm just a bit worry since my AM bike has almost 0.85" longer TT and 0.6" longer front end than a small C-D (and both measurement are less than 0.5" from medium C-D).


I'm 5'11". The Medium CD is slightly longer than my medium Nomad was, and that bike was awesome one the downhills, super nimble. The medium CD will be a little less than an inch shorter than my large Blindside, but that frame was big, not very nimble.

I plan on doing mainly DH/FR, no real long trail rides, so I think a little shorter bike will be more fun...


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

does anyone know if the Can Diggle frame includes the 12mm x 135mm rear axle?? btw, Lance recommended me time ago to choose a M size and I'm 5.7 if that helps...


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

The Can-Diggle and Can-Can both are coming with a 12x135mm Maxle rear axles.
Half of the ONE's also have the Maxle.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

BTW- The weight is with the Maxle which alone is .27 lbs


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

flymybike said:


> BTW- The weight is with the Maxle which alone is .27 lbs


Im digging the downtubes on that frame, better looking than I remembered. Love the downtube slope on it as well as the lines overall! :thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Very cool Lance! Any idea on the exact date the CD's will be going out?


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

is there any news about the Can Diggle you are waiting??  
Btw, reading all the comments about the CD, is there anyone who's going to use it mainly for DH?? seems to me as if the CD, thought labelled as a DH rig, it's going to be used mainly as a big travel AM rig (single crown, double rings....) seeing how well it can be pedalled...



MattP. said:


> Very cool Lance! Any idea on the exact date the CD's will be going out?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

ban said:


> is there any news about the Can Diggle you are waiting??
> Btw, reading all the comments about the CD, is there anyone who's going to use it mainly for DH?? seems to me as if the CD, thought labelled as a DH rig, it's going to be used mainly as a big travel AM rig (single crown, double rings....) seeing how well it can be pedalled...


Been talking w/ Chris, and I'm gonna pay an extra shipping charge, and have my frame shipped via air. He said those should be out early next week. He said if I wanted to wait and do regular shipping, it'll be a few weeks :skep:

Anyway, if all goes to plan, I'll be spending 4 months working at my local resort (Northstar), and that will probably mean 30+ days in the park this summer. But after that, I'll be moving to Santa Cruz, where I will use it for aggressive AM/DH/whatever


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

... and I will be patiently waiting for my CanDiggle to arrive in next few weeks..

BTW, Matt what rear shock will you have on your C-D..? Was that true Canfield offering options for rear shock (DHX-C and CCDB) ?I wonder if it's also available with an RS Vivid. 
Lance, could you confirm..?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

We do offer shock options.
Let me know what you need and we can get it.
CCDB
Roco
Vivid
Fox
Avy
Bos
Cheers
C2


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

A jedi with a CCDB would be sick!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

AARRGGHH - This waiting is KILLING me!!!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Big Mike said:


> AARRGGHH - This waiting is KILLING me!!!


Tell me about it.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

Still over 10 days to go, but now there's light at the end of the tunnel at least...


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Dang. I'm really digging the Can-diggle. (Hmm, next bike?)


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

splatman said:


> Dang. I'm really digging the Can-diggle. (Hmm, next bike?)


If you have any interest in getting a big-travel bike that accelerates like a burnt cat, you should test ride one. You'll see...


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> If you have any interest in getting a big-travel bike that accelerates like a burnt cat, you should test ride one. You'll see...


Sounds like a dream... Except I'm a poor teenager who can't spend $2200+ on a frame.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

splatman said:


> Sounds like a dream... Except I'm a poor teenager who can't spend $2200+ on a frame.


You gotta be positive dude. Dreams are to be pursued and realized.

I've been putting money aside when possible for over a year. Selling stuff I no longer want or need on Ebay. Working my azz off. I might be old enough to be your dad, but it's just as much of a dream for me. I understand poor just as well as anyone, but I want one more top-drawer ride before I get too old to enjoy it. So I made it happen.

You can do anything you put your mind to, if you want it bad enough...


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> You gotta be positive dude. Dreams are to be pursued and realized.
> 
> You can do anything you put your mind to, if you want it bad enough...


Oh I know about that. I saved every penny I earned for about a year to buy my bike, and every paycheck after that was spent upgrading it. I think I'll be keeping my bike around for at least one or two more years, I haven't ridden her near enough yet. 

I didn't mean to sound like I was dismissing the Candiggle altogether, just I can't afford it _right now_. Doesn't mean I'll stop dreaming. That's never gonna happen. :thumbsup:

Ride on.


----------



## seppe71 (Apr 18, 2006)

*How much longer?!*



Big Mike said:


> Still over 10 days to go, but now there's light at the end of the tunnel at least...


So does anybody know how much longer it will be? If it is about 10 days then I can wait. I am not sure I can wait any longer, I might have to pay the extra $100.00 to have it sent by air so I can ride. This is my only ride (because some guy thought he needed my other bike and took it off my roof rack and didn't even leave a thank you note) it is killing me not having a bike built up right now.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

seppe71 said:


> So does anybody know how much longer it will be? If it is about 10 days then I can wait. I am not sure I can wait any longer, I might have to pay the extra $100.00 to have it sent by air so I can ride. This is my only ride (because some guy thought he needed my other bike and took it off my roof rack and didn't even leave a thank you note) it is killing me not having a bike built up right now.


Damn, sorry about your other bike. That just sucks. Karma will catch that guy someday.

I'd lay out the extra hundred if I were you. If you don't it's coming by boat and will be a few more weeks later.

I spoke to Chris today, that was his estimate. 10-12 days out. After Sea Otter.

I'm with you man, waiting for this bike has been killing me. They're gonna be sweet...


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Eamiled Chis on Sunday*

It sounded like the window for air shipping was going to close on Monday or Tuesday. The jedi held up shipping all of their bikes. So if they did ship on schedule, supposed to be Tuesday, then I think the air shipping window is closed. The bikes should be in a container bond for the US on a ship. Four weeks is what I recall as the shipping time via boat.



seppe71 said:


> So does anybody know how much longer it will be? If it is about 10 days then I can wait. I am not sure I can wait any longer, I might have to pay the extra $100.00 to have it sent by air so I can ride. This is my only ride (because some guy thought he needed my other bike and took it off my roof rack and didn't even leave a thank you note) it is killing me not having a bike built up right now.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

Damn I did'nt realize it was Thursday today.

Yep, you're right, if all went on schedule they are on the way by air or in a container waiting to go by boat.

Boat is 4 to 5 weeks depending on outside circumstances.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Glad I opted for air  4 weeks is too long.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

MattP. said:


> Glad I opted for air  4 weeks is too long.


No doubt. Me too.

You've heard the old saying "on a slow boat from China" right??:yawn:


----------



## seppe71 (Apr 18, 2006)

Big Mike said:


> Damn I did'nt realize it was Thursday today.
> 
> Yep, you're right, if all went on schedule they are on the way by air or in a container waiting to go by boat.
> 
> Boat is 4 to 5 weeks depending on outside circumstances.


DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN IT!!

I will try them tomorrow and hopefully they will have good news for me.

If not, thats what I get for being indecisive


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Update*

The frames are being air shipping on monday to SLC. They'll be there toward the end of the week and we will ship as soon as we get back from Sea Otter, the week of the 21st.

Small CanCan with lime green links. I'll be putting the headset in when I get to my tools in SLC. Just a few more parts coming from Diety and it will be setup.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Right on Lance!! That's one sexy machine. Can't wait to see the completed pixs.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

flymybike said:


> The frames are being air shipping on monday to SLC. They'll be there toward the end of the week and we will ship as soon as we get back from Sea Otter, the week of the 21st.


Will you have any complete bikes at Sea Utter that we can check out/test ride??


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Khemical said:


> Will you have any complete bikes at Sea Utter that we can check out/test ride??


I believe they will have one of every model (Sauce, Can Can, Can Diggle, the One, and Jedi).


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

We will have one of each model built up for testing. We are next to the demo area. We will have our cells on us too so come find us or give us a ring.


----------



## TJT (Oct 31, 2006)

Maybe it's just the photo, but it looks like the crown of the fork would hit against the downtube?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

TJT said:


> Maybe it's just the photo, but it looks like the crown of the fork would hit against the downtube?


There's no headset yet :thumbsup:


----------



## TJT (Oct 31, 2006)

MattP. said:


> There's no headset yet :thumbsup:


And the prize for stupidest question of the day, goes to..... ME!!!l


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

> Small CanCan with lime green links. I'll be putting the headset in when I get to my tools in SLC. Just a few more parts coming from Diety and it will be setup.


WOOOO!!! Yea, Lance that is RAD!! That thing looks SICK!

This year people are gonna take notice...


----------

